# cookie issue in firefox - unable to login and open website in firefox



## freebird_9924 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hello,

I am not able to open website after clicking on login button in firefox, if i delete cookies i can open, but gain i can not login, after clicking on login , it is redirecting to "problem loading page with following error"


> The page isn't redirecting properly
> 
> Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.
> 
> This problem can sometimes be caused by disabling or refusing to accept cookies.



i can open as well as login website on other browers but i want to use firefox only.
website is 
	
	



```
www.medicalgeek.com
```

plz help me what should i do without resetting firefox.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 10, 2016)

Login to what? To a website? Have you updated Firefox? Can you open Google at least?


----------



## Silas Woodruff (Aug 10, 2016)

Maybe this will help, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/self-destructing-cookies/


----------



## freebird_9924 (Aug 10, 2016)

I found out the problem.

It is due to facebook connect on vbulletin, and vbulletin stopped support for vb 4, so cant do anything except disabling facebook connect in vb 4.


----------



## monim1 (Aug 11, 2016)

You should update your browser. Or, you better uninstall the firefox and then reinstall the update version. And of course clear the cookies before you do it.


----------

